# FFMPEG/AVCodec/AVFormat & Windows...



## jccTeq (24. März 2006)

Hi Leute,

hat hier schonmal jemand mit den AVCodec/AVFormat Bibliotheken von FFMPEG gearbeitet? Ich muss ein AVI File in RTP Payloads verwandeln und wieder zurück. Bräuchte da Hilfe bei. Details folgen, wenn hier jemand ist, der sich damit auskennt. 

Gruß,
Hendrik


----------

